# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > HoL Archive >  Chatwood Safe Company Railway Siding at Harlescott Crossing Shrewsbury.

## H o L

Chatwood Safe Company agreement with London Midland Scottish Railway Company for Siding at Harlescott Crossing, Shrewsbury. Dated 21st October 1930.

 

Name change clarification.

----------

